# 1989 Santana Moda, NOSish



## Shogun700 (Jun 15, 2009)

This arrived in the mail back in early February-I'd never seen a bike packed so well, they even labeled the padding :eekster: After looking at this picture, I can't decide if it's sarcasm or a methodology-I certainly deserved a bit of  from the shop due to paranoia about damage during shipping, and cost. Thanks to Rincon Cycles of Carpenteria, California for the effort and attention to detail. :thumbsup:










Santana made the Moda from 1988 to 1992 or so, fillet brazing a frameset with Columbus Nivacrom MAX tubing that is drawn ovalized, and is very thin walled. The owner forwarded several PDF files along (thanks again) that get into some detail about the tubing and manufacturing process, I'll post them eventually. Here's a sample:










The bike arrived pretty much NOS, it had been in the shop for years and suffered a few minor nicks but overall was essentially unused, with a full M950 XTR group and a Specialized/Rock Shox fork. The bike was initially full Campagnolo (Euclid I believe?) and was hot pink (!). The owner sent it back to Santana for a repaint in the mid 90's, added the M950 parts, and never rode it again.










The paint is called 'Firemist Blue'. It's a blue base with purple/lavender in the clearcoat, and really changes significantly with the light/time of day and your viewing angle.










A shot of it lightly built after arrival:










As much as I like the 950 stuff, I wanted something slightly more correct for the year, and since all the parts were new I sold them along to fund my build. I went with M900 (mostly) although technically it's a year too new. Whatever-I thought the bike deserved it, and hunting down Campy MTB parts isn't my thing. I don't have a particular affinity for them anyway.

Initially I had mounted gold NOS XC Pro cantis and silver Dia-Compe AD290 levers and XT732 thumbies, along with a Cook's 181 crankset, but issues finding the right BB in the right length forced me away from the Cooks. I stumbled upon a lightly-used/NOS canti's part M900 group, and the whole build just fell in that direction. I'm still looking for a couple parts to complete it, and I stuck with the XT thumbies, but it's pretty much what I needed and in very nice (but not so new I won't dare to use it) condition. I also found a Specialized S-Works Ti BB that was lightly used and a perfect match. The bike came with MRC Ti bars and stem as well. 



I dragged my feet all winter getting it assembled, but it finally came together over the last month or so and I went out for a test flight late last week. This bike kicks ass.


































I'm really happy with it, but have a couple things left before it's 'done'. First thing is the wheelset, I picked up some White Industries hubs so that's a start. At least I can ride it as it is now. The seatpost is lacking as well-there was a Dean titanium on ebay recently ( to the seller) but I let it go...I'm not exactly light, and judging by the amount of flex in the MRC bar and stem I thought better of it.

Some detail shots-I got it dirty!










































I love the combination of brazing and the shapes of the tubing, I'll get some better shots at some point so you can see how the profile changes from end to end. The quality of the work is outstanding-the paint shows EVERY single imperfection and blemish in the metal, and as you can see from the photos how smooth the joints are. I have a fillet Ritchey Timber Comp and a Teesdale-brazed Quintana Roo Superform, for pure aesthetics this takes the cake.

As I get more time on it I'll update the thread, and sooner or later will post up the rest of the PDF files about Santana and the Nivacrom tubing. If there are any other Moda owners out there, feel free to post pics of your ride or just comment on the bikes in general, they are fairly uncommon and I'd love to hear from others who have them.


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

That is sweet :thumbsup: I like the highlites in the paint


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Thats a beauty. Love the color. I've seen two or three of those in person, and I have to agree with you, the finish work was up there with the best of them.

Someone had one at Keyesville 2010. But I can't remember who it was off the top of my head.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Cool bike. The color looks great too. I am glad it is built for a giant so I don't need to suffer jealousy!


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

I've seen a few of these through the years. Very cool bikes. Love the color of yours, that's very nice. Most I've seen were flat black or white.


----------



## hegstad1 (Sep 16, 2010)

Good to see a little mud on there! Really nice bike.


----------



## Shogun700 (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks folks-I'm still a bit shocked that I own it. One popped up on local craigslist last summer, when I went to look at it I was mesmerized, but it was far too small. When this came up on ebay the timing was perfect, my tax return had just arrived. This whole build has been a lesson in building a bike waaaay beyond my typical budget-the M950 group I sold off was very profitable and allowed me to get the parts you see now.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

This is what i am looking for when i surf this website... :thumbsup:


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

muddybuddy said:


> Someone had one at Keyesville 2010. But I can't remember who it was off the top of my head.


Wow! Pretty bike, great pictures, and a nice story. I especially love the color! Thanks for sharing. That first shot looks like a catalog shot.

MB- it was Salsa Luma with the Moda.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Love it. Santanas are great---and the feminist blue looks great.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Um....I know I tend to skim over the words and go straight to the pretty pictures but I don't see the rigid forks in your original package and didn't see anywhere where you mention finding another in same condition and color? How did that come about?


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

OMG when I saw the first Moda in MBA back in the day that was the bike I wanted. I got a catalog from them and dreamed about that bike forever. Heck each bike I have purchased since has been in essence that bike. It was an evolution from the asian made Ritchey ultra I had (that was stolen while in a friends care, sadly). Fillet, handmade, steel, gorgeous paint and a certain cache that just wasn't achievable in the then environment of handmade bikes IMO.

Thanks for posting that, I still lust after that bike even after all these years!


----------



## Shogun700 (Jun 15, 2009)

'Feminist Blue'-awesome.  I've been calling it sky blue to preserve my manhood.

girlonbike, the fork came with the bike, they are both stamped 'JSM 50'.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

Those are one of the prettiest bikes out there. This one looks so much better with the rigid fork too.


----------



## Shogun700 (Jun 15, 2009)

rockcrusher said:


> OMG when I saw the first Moda in MBA back in the day that was the bike I wanted. I got a catalog from them and dreamed about that bike forever. Heck each bike I have purchased since has been in essence that bike. It was an evolution from the asian made Ritchey ultra I had (that was stolen while in a friends care, sadly). Fillet, handmade, steel, gorgeous paint and a certain cache that just wasn't achievable in the then environment of handmade bikes IMO.
> 
> Thanks for posting that, I still lust after that bike even after all these years!


No problem! Sorry about your Ultra... Strangely enough, the bike that put me on the path to this one aesthetically is the Schwinn Cimarron, it has a very similar top-tube shape and fillet brazing that I really liked. Of course this takes that concept to another level entirely, but the humble Schwinn pointed me in this direction.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

Shogun700 said:


> No problem! Sorry about your Ultra... Strangely enough, the bike that put me on the path to this one aesthetically is the Schwinn Cimarron, it has a very similar top-tube shape and fillet brazing that I really liked. Of course this takes that concept to another level entirely, but the humble Schwinn pointed me in this direction.


Ah yes the Cimmaron, I had completely forgotten about those, I can see how that could lead to this.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

rockcrusher said:


> (that was stolen while in a friends care, sadly)


I try to keep a mid level production bike because of that. I have friends come over and see all my bikes lounging around everywhere and don't hesitate to ask to borrow one for whatever reason, not knowing anything about them. I can't seem to say no. 

Anyhow, I've sold off all my production bikes so now I'm in trouble.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Oh my!! what a treat!! Needle in a haystack!!

Such a beautiful bike.  

I love the brazing on those and the color is phenomenal :thumbsup: 

Great work and congratulations on an awesome score.....


----------



## benwitt11 (May 1, 2005)

Gorgeous bike and awesome paint! I'm such a sucker for fillet brazing. Wonderful parts choices as well sir.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Stunning.


----------



## Shogun700 (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks for all the kind words folks. :thumbsup:

I hope I'm not doing the bike an injustice, but I really plan on riding it as it was intended as opposed to just cruising about and 'preserving' it, so to speak. Anyone have suggestions about how to keep the paint from getting rock chips and such? I know it's inevitable but listening to the stones whack the bottom of the downtube makes me cringe, I'd like to feel like I at least tried to prevent it. I have a couple coats of wax on there now, anything else I can do?


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

3M tape
http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/3M/en_US/Scotchgard_Paint_Protection/Film/


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Shogun700 said:


> Thanks for all the kind words folks. :thumbsup:
> 
> I hope I'm not doing the bike an injustice, but I really plan on riding it as it was intended as opposed to just cruising about and 'preserving' it, so to speak. Anyone have suggestions about how to keep the paint from getting rock chips and such? I know it's inevitable but listening to the stones whack the bottom of the downtube makes me cringe, I'd like to feel like I at least tried to prevent it. I have a couple coats of wax on there now, anything else I can do?


It will look even better when all scratched up. imho.


----------



## Shogun700 (Jun 15, 2009)

yo-Nate-y said:


> 3M tape
> http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/3M/en_US/Scotchgard_Paint_Protection/Film/


Very cool! Thanks, I was thinking about a couple layers of packing tape, but this stuff looks like the real deal. I wonder how it will hold up against chainslap? The stays on this thing are massive.

Colker, getting some wear marks on it will sure make it look a little less like a queen, agreed!


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

Shogun700 said:


> ...The stays on this thing are massive.


that is what always appealed to me on these bikes: the chainstays. They were big and meaty and looked stiff and impressive.

pegoretti bikes have this same thing and I am totally all about those (not that I can afford one but perhaps some day I will).


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

This is exactly the kind of bikes and posters this forum is greatly in need of.

So much awesome! Great bike, great story, great progression, great pics!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

packing tape? no. just suck it up and let it be a mountain bike, not uberdorky. I remember somebody here posted a picture of a bike that had pipe insulation on all its tubes. It was so funny and awful at the same time.

Get a chainstay protector. It's going to get scratched. You'll live and so will it!

Of course, this is just my opinion. I had NOS CCR and MB-0. The latter sold for more than I paid for it and I suspect so will the former if I ever sell it.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

girlonbike said:


> packing tape? no. just suck it up and let it be a mountain bike, not uberdorky. I remember somebody here posted a picture of a bike that had pipe insulation on all its tubes. It was so funny and awful at the same time.
> 
> Get a chainstay protector. It's going to get scratched. You'll live and so will it!
> 
> Of course, this is just my opinion. I had NOS CCR and MB-0. The latter sold for more than I paid for it and I suspect so will the former if I ever sell it.


Haha! That Panasonic with the pipe insulation. So funny.

We're doin' an all CCR ride right?


----------



## Shogun700 (Jun 15, 2009)

girlonbike said:


> packing tape? no. just suck it up and let it be a mountain bike, not uberdorky.


I understand completely, and have already accepted that the bike will never be as pristine as the photos I've posted because I'm going to use it as intended. However, I'm notoriously heavy-handed and rough on things, and seem prone to taking unnecessary risks-just look at the photo on the gravel pile, where my pedal and top of the crank arm are stuffed into sharp, freshly-crushed stone. I'd like to say I placed it there gingerly, but I'd be lying, and behind it is a 40 foot drop-a stiff breeze and down it goes. The paint is super-brittle, my one ride resulted in a few decent chips on the down tube. For once I'm making an effort to prevent some of the things that make me hate myself-I may have gone a little too far with the tape idea..... point taken. :thumbsup:

Would it help if I told you I fearlessly lay my Ritchey down untethered in the back of my pickup and then drive down dirt roads like a maniac?



Rumpfy said:


> This is exactly the kind of bikes and posters this forum is greatly in need of.
> 
> So much awesome! Great bike, great story, great progression, great pics!


Thanks! Beware, though-I'm just as likely to post a thread about the '94 Barracuda A2C (in all original condition) that I just passed along to a friend for his birthday. I'd make up for it with my Marinoni Moose though... gotta get that built. Double roller cams!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Shogun700 said:


> Double roller cams!


What kind of roller cams?


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Rumpfy said:


> What kind of roller cams?


double!


----------



## Shogun700 (Jun 15, 2009)

Rumpfy said:


> What kind of roller cams?


1st generation Suntour with the captured rollers. It's a little strange, the bosses on the fork are really wide, I'm trying to figure out what plate (I have a couple wide ones) and springs to use, I have lots of parts to pick from and am puzzled by the different springs and their intended application. Maybe it will be self-explanatory when I really try to put it together.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> We're doin' an all CCR ride right?


Credence Clearwater Revival?

Hey, where'd the post counts go?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

muddybuddy said:


> Credence Clearwater Revival?
> 
> Hey, where'd the post counts go?


post counts? what is this rep power and why does Rumpfy have 22?


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

flat out beautiful. Nice work on bringing it back to period correctness.


----------



## Shogun700 (Jun 15, 2009)

I've added some parts-finally found a wheelset:










I swapped out the M900 levers and calipers for Avids:

















I also found a nice M910 seat post, and put the UmmaGummas on, the gray looks better to my eye:










I've not put as many miles on this as I'd hoped (so far), the rear wheel I had on there is way out of dish and I didn't like riding it that way. It's much better now, I hope to have more pics of the freshened build up soon.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

That really is a beautiful bike. Too bad Santana didn't stay in the single game.


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

WOW- that is a cool bike and a great story! The parts you have on it now look better than the XTR it showed up with.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

I really dig the M900 too. The saddle/grips, meh. Black'd look better I think. But jeez, beautiful bike!


----------



## santanablue (Sep 29, 2011)

hi new to the forums...actually new to riding too. A few years ago a good friend of mine gave me a MTB. I didnt think much of it at that time...its actually been sitting out on the patio with 3 other "mass produced" bikes we have. Im glad we had them all stored under a cover.
I've started researching this bike online (which led me to your post) and have found very limited info on these bikes other than the fillet brazed frames, shimano/campy components and the limited production. I was amazed to see the price tag of $1900 back in the day.

The bike I have is in pretty good shape its "neon" light blue in color, shimano XT components, cf seat post and matrix wheels. Im unsure what size frame it is or what year it was produced. I've sent Santana cycles an email this morning with hopes of getting some more info on this bike.

Im looking to replace the seat, grips and add a front suspension fork. Any recommendations?

Also do you know what the steerer size is on these bikes?

Im 6ft about 211lbs and i'm looking to do some trail riding and possibly some downhill riding as i get more comfortable on the bike.


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

I just picked up a Moda frameset (frame/fork/stem) that needs to be painted so if anybody know where I can track down decals please let me know. I contacted Santana and they offered their current ones but didn't have any of the originals.

Thanks!

Santanablue- should be a 1" steerer and I don't think the frames were intended for a suspension fork so be carful what you put on there, it could really screw up the ride depending on the fork you put on.


----------



## santanablue (Sep 29, 2011)

stan lee...thanks for that steer tube info. I've heard so many mixed reviews on front suspension forks, even started looking at cross link suspension forks. But after seeing the prices of some of the better forks i may hold off on that and put that money towards other stuff.

shogun...i noticed your bike came with a suspension fork, what model suspension fork was on it? Did you have a chance to ride the bike with both forks on it if so could you tell us your thoughts on the differences?

i think it will be tuff finding a suspension fork with a 1" steer tube.


----------



## Shogun700 (Jun 15, 2009)

Nate, thanks-and good call on the saddle, I like the black better. I don't mind the way the grips look so much as the feel-way too squishy. I'll try something else when I swap out the bar and stem.












santanablue said:


> shogun...i noticed your bike came with a suspension fork, what model suspension fork was on it? Did you have a chance to ride the bike with both forks on it if so could you tell us your thoughts on the differences?
> 
> i think it will be tuff finding a suspension fork with a 1" steer tube.


sb, I didn't ride it with the suspension fork. I'm not sure the geometry is suspension-corrected, although I can't say it looks too much different (compared to the original rigid fork) in the picture you refer to. Early front suspension forks with 1" steerers are out there, prices vary greatly. I think I've even seen a SID with a 1"....not cheap though. I sold the Specialized forks you see on there for a couple hundred bucks, they were pretty much mint, with the original box and instructions.

stan, if you need a nice crisp shot of the decals for reproduction purposes, I'd be more than happy to send something along.

Feel free to post pics of your bikes in the thread, I'd love to see them.


----------



## Shogun700 (Jun 15, 2009)

I was trying to post up the scans I mentioned earlier, but I want to get them all up in the right order and I'm still struggling to convert a couple, so that will have to wait. In reading the scans, I stand corrected in an earlier post I made-the frameset (at least the later ones, it seems) are 'compatible with virtually every suspension fork on the market'-this is circa '92.

In the meantime, a couple more recent photos, and a couple more component shots:


































I'm really enjoying it, but I haven't quite found the sweet spot yet, fit-wise. I can't lift the front as quickly as I'd like, and I'm honestly not used to being in the tight stuff on a bike this large. I'm a novice rider anyway, so I'm sure there is plenty I'm doing wrong. Most of my previous bikes have been a bit to small, this certainly is close, maybe a half-size too big, but it's taking some getting used to.

It really shines on fast trails and packed dirt, I've never used the big ring as much as I do with this. At this point I'd say I prefer the M900 levers and calipers, but I need to put new (not 15 year old XT) pads on and make sure the Tri-Aligns are properly adjusted. Everything is too squishy now and the stopping power just isn't there.


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

Shogun700 said:


> stan, if you need a nice crisp shot of the decals for reproduction purposes, I'd be more than happy to send something along.
> 
> Feel free to post pics of your bikes in the thread, I'd love to see them.


Thanks Shogun- I'm in no hurry on the repaint but I did hear that some of the early frames had some bad paint the basically fell off with any bump.


----------



## erol/frost (Jan 3, 2004)

Beautiful bikes. As timeless as time itself. I was in the market for a Moda a couple of weeks back and I see that Stan above bought that particular frame. It really is chipped to he!! and back, a re-spray is in order.


----------



## Shogun700 (Jun 15, 2009)

Looks great Stan, I like to see them in more typical sizes, mine is huge. The paint does seem to chip easily, I wonder if it's hard to get it to adhere to the Nivacrom or there was some other issue. 

What's your serial number? Mine is JS50, I'd be interested to know how they numbered them, and if they still have tubing available for doing repairs... just in case.

How are you planning on building it up?


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

Shogun700 said:


> At this point I'd say I prefer the M900 levers and calipers, but I need to put new (not 15 year old XT) pads on and make sure the Tri-Aligns are properly adjusted. Everything is too squishy now and the stopping power just isn't there.


The XTR levers and calipers will definitely be an improvement in stopping power. The Avid levers have the fancy little adjuster dial, but even at the max power setting, you will be well below the performance of the XTR lever. You'll also get more rim clearance.


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

Shogun700 said:


> Looks great Stan, I like to see them in more typical sizes, mine is huge. The paint does seem to chip easily, I wonder if it's hard to get it to adhere to the Nivacrom or there was some other issue.
> 
> What's your serial number? Mine is JS50, I'd be interested to know how they numbered them, and if they still have tubing available for doing repairs... just in case.
> 
> How are you planning on building it up?


Yeah- I had the same issue on my Phoenix where the paint basically fell off of the primer. Any idea who painted the Moda's? I think Santana does most of their paint in house now but I don't know if they did these or not. D&D did my Phoenix and actually repainted it for free but it still had the same issue so I went a different route.

I will get back to you on the serial #.

I know this may be an insult to some on this forum but I have no plans to build it up. I ride a 21" or 22" frame and a couple of good friends own a shop in Nebraska where we have a bunch of stuff on display- some gets ridden and some doesn't. I've always appreciated the Moda's for what they are so even though this is an 18" I figured it would be cool one to try and restore and display, we'll see.


----------



## Shogun700 (Jun 15, 2009)

uphiller said:


> The XTR levers and calipers will definitely be an improvement in stopping power. The Avid levers have the fancy little adjuster dial, but even at the max power setting, you will be well below the performance of the XTR lever. You'll also get more rim clearance.


Excellent info, thanks. I suspected this was the case, the M900 levers were fantastic, and aesthetically somehow more integrated with the shifters, even without the pod mount cut off. Function wins out over form for me every time unless I'm just looking at pictures, and as pretty as the Avid stuff is (and light...and well made) I'll likely go back to XTR. At least I'm not pining for the Campagnolo kit that originally came on the bike (before I had it, I still have the seatpost clamp though)-I don't favor the look of it at all.



stan lee said:


> I know this may be an insult to some on this forum but I have no plans to build it up. I ride a 21" or 22" frame and a couple of good friends own a shop in Nebraska where we have a bunch of stuff on display- some gets ridden and some doesn't. I've always appreciated the Moda's for what they are so even though this is an 18" I figured it would be cool one to try and restore and display, we'll see.


No offense here, not every bike needs to be ridden. I bought mine to ride but would love to see yours in showrooms shape, however you build it up. I have a mint Teesdale-built Quintana Roo Superform TT bike from the late 1980's that really is too small for me (at least with the 650c wheelset). I rarely ride road bikes but will not part with it, I love it....might even hang it on the wall in here.


----------



## santanablue (Sep 29, 2011)

finally got around to cleaning it up a bit. My frame looks a hell of alot smaller than yours....probably an 18", havent had a chance to measure it.


----------



## Shogun700 (Jun 15, 2009)

Santanablue, that's magnificent, I love the blue with black. It looks mint! Nice True Temper bars. I wonder if that is the same base color as on mine? It looks similar where the purple-tinted clearcoat has chipped away. Hope you are having fun on it-I'm headed out on mine shortly if the weather holds up.


----------



## captainblacksox (Oct 25, 2011)

Beautiful! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## santanablue (Sep 29, 2011)

Shogun700 said:


> Santanablue, that's magnificent, I love the blue with black. It looks mint! Nice True Temper bars. I wonder if that is the same base color as on mine? It looks similar where the purple-tinted clearcoat has chipped away. Hope you are having fun on it-I'm headed out on mine shortly if the weather holds up.


thanks for the kind words. Suprisingly its in pretty good shape even after sitting so long.BTW i've confirmed that the frame size is 18".

I rode it yesterday and i was getting a "loose spokes" type sound from the front wheel. Anyone know or have a good link on how to tighten loose spokes on a MTB?

Thanks again.


----------



## coconinocycles (Sep 23, 2006)

You guys know they re-issued this tubeset, yeah? 

Steve Garro, Coconino Cycles.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

coconinocycles said:


> You guys know they re-issued this tubeset, yeah?
> 
> Steve Garro, Coconino Cycles.


Have you used any or had a request? Do you see any benefit?


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

Shogun - your bike would look even better with a gray leather Specialized Prolong saddle with Ti rails...


----------



## Shogun700 (Jun 15, 2009)

coconinocycles said:


> You guys know they re-issued this tubeset, yeah?
> 
> Steve Garro, Coconino Cycles.


That's great news, thanks for that. I wonder if there is demand for it, or if modern manufacturing technology has developed to a point that MAX tubing is cheaper to make than it was 20 years ago.



richieb said:


> Shogun - your bike would look even better with a gray leather Specialized Prolong saddle with Ti rails...


You are correct-I had no idea Specialized made a saddle that matches the UmmaGummas like that. Now I have another part to keep searching for....bike builds never really end, do they?


----------



## coconinocycles (Sep 23, 2006)

jeff said:


> Have you used any or had a request? Do you see any benefit?


I'd love to build one for the missus, it would have to be rigid due to the downtube length, just like the moda, but really what it was doing is not that far from where BB30 of oversized headtubes are going - putting a bigger/stiffer tube on a given HT or BB - you only had a 1" HT to stick tubes to, Which were 33mm O.D., so Max was a way to accomplish that - looks really cool, too.

Steve Garro, Coconino Cycles.


----------



## Shogun700 (Jun 15, 2009)

Well...this is strange. I was just googling Max tubing to see what people were doing with the new stuff, and found this Blog/website: Columbus MAX Bikes

I was looking through the bike photos, and what comes up? My Santana! The shop I bought it from had listed it there, and it's cool to see the original build again. I'm surprised I hadn't found it before. Columbus MAX Bikes: Santana


----------



## coconinocycles (Sep 23, 2006)

Shogun700 said:


> That's great news, thanks for that. I wonder if there is demand for it, or if modern manufacturing technology has developed to a point that MAX tubing is cheaper to make than it was 20 years ago.
> 
> You are correct-I had no idea Specialized made a saddle that matches the UmmaGummas like that. Now I have another part to keep searching for....bike builds never really end, do they?


The road bike steel guys are all abuzz about it, but there is a bunch of people wondering if it's lugset is NOS and whet the foodchain on them is, but that would not stop you from fillet brazing it right up. The seat tubes are better subbed out for a 27.2 though, IMO.

Steve Garro, Coconino Cycles.


----------



## coconinocycles (Sep 23, 2006)

Shogun700 said:


> Well...this is strange. I was just googling Max tubing to see what people were doing with the new stuff, and found this Blog/website: Columbus MAX Bikes
> 
> I was looking through the bike photos, and what comes up? My Santana! The shop I bought it from had listed it there, and it's cool to see the original build again. I'm surprised I hadn't found it before. Columbus MAX Bikes: Santana


Yep, see! That Primus Mootry cross bike is awesome. Joe is a killer fabricator!
My buddy Rex had an orange Moda.......

Steve Garro, Coconino Cycles.


----------



## Shogun700 (Jun 15, 2009)

coconinocycles said:


> Yep, see! That Primus Mootry cross bike is awesome. Joe is a killer fabricator!
> My buddy Rex had an orange Moda.......
> 
> Steve Garro, Coconino Cycles.


Awesome stuff....must. get. back. to. work. :madman:


----------



## DavidNS (Aug 7, 2008)

*Santana Moda of my Own*

And I can't decide what to do with mine. Doesn't have 50 miles on all original parts.

I'll have to get more artistic with my pictures. The ones here are stunning!!


----------



## pshwong (Aug 10, 2012)

*Santana mountain bike*

Anyone know where to find out info on 1990's Santana mountain bikes? Thanks.


----------



## mobydick (Oct 28, 2011)

@ shogun700 & santanablue: stunning bikes!

The Santana Moda is somehow becoming my holy grail, beside one or two much earlier creations of TR
and BG... happy trails...


----------



## gofreddo (Jun 12, 2010)

Sorry for the multiple thread postings (didn't realize there was a Santana thread...), but here are a couple of pictures of a Moda I bought new in '90 or '91. I think it is either an '89 or '90 (S/N SMJ03). Originally orange, but repainted by Santana after a slight paint crack in the head tube/top tube joint; as someone above mentioned, I'd really like to find some original stickers so I can repaint it the original color again (still have all the original parts...).


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

These bikes are plain and simple HOT!


----------



## Shogun700 (Jun 15, 2009)

Perfect parts for this bike keep falling in my lap, so I thought I'd update the thread and post the latest pictures of the build.



The Hugi wheelset is gone, replaced with these astonishingly well matched King/Mavic 217 Sunsets. Honestly, it's like someone selected them for this bike-gold and purple rims, blue and purple spoke nipples, plum hubs. Is this an actual King hub color or is it just faded black? Seems odd they would be so well matched front to rear if that were the case. At any rate...perfect. Plus I found them locally, this is not the most active area for VRC MTB stuff. I've had the QR skewers for awhile-I can't remember who makes them but they take a special tool to tighten, I finally found one so I could put them on, nothing else would fit.



I had been looking for an Umma-Gumma gray S-Works Ti saddle for a long time when I stumbled upon this Flite Ti on ebay listed as a 'Sell Italy Flight Seat' (or something similarly inept) and bid it all the way up to a grand total of $14 with shipping. It looked black in the photos and not to be in great shape-imagine my surprise when I opened the box to find a very nice gray perforated saddle, with Ti rails...so lucky.



Somewhere along the way I found these grayish/Ti color Avid levers on ebay, and NOS ATI/Tomac clear purple grips. I'm trying to keep the purple bling at sensible levels and these are just subtle enough not to put me off. I also swapped out the noodly (and too wide) McMahon Ti bar for a Titec/Bontrager Ti that is narrower, but it still isn't perfect.



I love the machining on these levers...



Pedals are Specialized S-Works, they have Ti spindles and composite bodies, very light. Probably not appropriate for my 220 lbs, so these are for show only. I also replaced the crankset with another M900 that was in better shape.



Fillet-Brazed BB awesomeness:



Popeye-forearm chainstays:



I always forget to post the non-drive side, showing the internal cable routing....



This bike rides like no other. The fit still isn't perfect, but I've picked up another set of Ti bars with more sweep and a pewter-anodized Ritchey stem that is shorter and lower, and am hoping that combo will put me in the sweet spot. A correct fillet brazed Santana stem would be ideal though, I really covet the ones on the other Modas in this thread. I suppose Santana is just a phone call away....do they still braze stems?

At any rate, a parting shot. Thanks for looking.


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

Very nice bike.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

pshwong said:


> Anyone know where to find out info on 1990's Santana mountain bikes? Thanks.


Call Snatana:

Santana Cycles Homepage

They also have decals for the tandems which I think should be the same as on the Moda, at least the down tube and head tube decal.

Steven


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

*Black Moda, TIG welded*

Here is mine, a later TIG welded version but also a 1991 if I am not mistaken.

This bike is currently up for BOTM on RetroBike.


----------



## gofreddo (Jun 12, 2010)

lewisfoto said:


> Call Snatana:
> 
> Santana Cycles Homepage
> 
> ...


I think someone may have posted this elsewhere, but I couldn't find the thread; it's a Bicycle Guide article from Feb '90 covering the '89~'90 Moda. I don't recall seeing any reviews of the later TIG welded versions and definitely wasn't ever able to ride one, so I'm curious to see how different they are. You definitely have a nice looking bike, though...

I haven't been able to locate the original decals (older tandems were the same, but the newer ones I've seen are different), as I would like get mine back to orange again...


----------



## Shogun700 (Jun 15, 2009)

Lewis, the bike looks great, good luck in the BOTM. 

Thanks for the article freddo, I had seen that before and it's good to have in the thread.


----------



## Shogun700 (Jun 15, 2009)

Freddo's post reminded me, I meant to add these scans a long time ago, some nice info about the company, tubeset, and bike.

This is from Santana's newsletter, Winter, 1989:





Spring, 1990:



Summer 1991:





Not sure the date on this one, likely 1994 or '95 as that's when production ended. Horizontal top tubes were pretty old school by then. It does imply that the fillet brazed frames were later than the tigged ones.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Its not that the filet brazed frames were newer than the TiG welded but that they improved the way that the filets were made in response to the tendency of the early Modas to crack at the head tube (see post above.) I had assumed that the TIG welded frames replaced the filet frames but now it makes sense that both my bike and yours are '91 though the joining process was different.


----------



## Shogun700 (Jun 15, 2009)

I have learned that this bike is a 1989 build, not 1991, and is from the first Moda production run. Last year I picked up a tig-welded frame that prompted more research and a call to Santana. That one turned out to be a '92ish, and is missing some of the details of the earlier frames. I think the general consensus that the fillet frames are older than the tig welded ones is correct, although some overlap was possible/likely. 

I'd love to change the thread title, is that even still possible?

Here is the '92, with what appears to be an OEM painted to match Mag 20 fork. I've built it with a mix of LX and XT for Miss K. I'll take better pics when the weather warms.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Shogun700 said:


> I have learned that this bike is a 1989 build, not 1991, and is from the first Moda production run. Last year I picked up a tig-welded frame that prompted more research and a call to Santana. That one turned out to be a '92ish, and is missing some of the details of the earlier frames. I think the general consensus that the fillet frames are older than the tig welded ones is correct, although some overlap was possible/likely.
> 
> I'd love to change the thread title, is that even still possible?
> 
> Here is the '92, with what appears to be an OEM painted to match Mag 20 fork. I've built it with a mix of LX and XT for Miss K. I'll take better pics when the weather warms.


So, they didn't know for a fact of the year but it's the general consensus between you and the guy at Santana that you spoke with? What do you want the thread title changed to? I'll be happy to change it for you if you can't edit your original post.


----------



## Shogun700 (Jun 15, 2009)

My apologies, the first post is so long that the 'edit post' button eluded me. I want to change it to reflect the correct year for the bike...unless of course that destroys peoples links to the thread, saved searches, favorites, etc. due to the title change. I'm not sure how the internet works when it comes to stuff like that.

I recall calling Santana about the fillet brazed bike in the months after I got it, but I think I was so certain the seller was correct about the year (it's a bike shop, and he sent lots of additional related material that I've posted in the thread) that it wasn't the main focus of conversation. I think I was inquiring about getting a brazed stem made for it more than anything else. 

The more recent call about the black bike was less informative-the person I talked to seemed reluctant to truly look up the serial number, and didn't understand why I'd want to know exactly when it was built-the concept of a period-correct build seemed lost on him. I had a ballpark idea how old it was because of the fork, I just wanted confirmation.


----------



## thekid (Mar 13, 2006)

*Another MODA, not NOS, but nice*

Hello everyone,

If you haven't seen this one on FB or RBUK yet, here is your chance.









I watched this as a frame, fork, stem and headset at my local bike co-op for months. The original price was too high for all of the dents it had collected, but when the price suddenly dropped by 95% prior to an inventory purge, I was ready and able to give it a new home.









The location and number of the dents in the top and down tubes lead me to believe that this bike was used either as a messenger bike, or a commuter locked up daily at a train station. The worn-through chain stay protector suggests that it came into Switzerland through the Cycle Shark shop in Zürich (a worthy stop for visiting VRC fans), where I bought the ODI Attack grips a year previous to acquiring this frameset, before having a project in mind for them.









Is a Moda with 1 1/8" fork/steerer/headset like this at all common? An oversized front end seems like it would belong to later production, but this bike is definitely fillet-brazed, which is associated with earlier Modas.

In any case, as a fan of fillet-brazing and Columbus Max tubing, I look forward to riding this enthusiastically while not worrying about scratching the paint!

Bonus question: did anyone spot the period-correct carbon fiber components hiding in plain sight?

Enjoy,
The Kid


----------



## OBoyle (Apr 5, 2013)

Howdy!

I picked up the Moda from a gentleman that said he got it from a friend who won it at a raffle "back in the day". The bike was in original condition (saddle exception) with full XT drivetrain, XT hubs to campy rims, rockshox jett fork, ect. I broke it down and built it back as a single speed. The pics are of the maiden voyage and she will still undergo some tweaking. *please note the chain is not tensioned properly on purpose until I find the right gearing*

This bike rides so smooth and I'm looking forward to racing her this weekend!

Cheers!


----------

